# oil extraction methods



## larrylinda (May 2, 2018)

what is the general thought about using oil extraction units that use the dip-stick to change oil,{ wv 2.0 tsi motor}I think that purists will not condone this behavior, I understand, but with the oil filter on top of the motor and the dipstick near, why-not? maybe after 50k mi. do the drain plug thing. 

larry


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Mercedes have designed their engines since the early 80's to suck the oil out of the engines. It just works. When I first questioned this, I sucked out the oil, then pulled the drain plug. Not a drop came out because the pipe is lower than the drain plug. 

I modified my wife's 91 Cabriolet 2H so I can hook up my evacuation equipment and it works great. 

Anyone that says it does not work, is uninformed.


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

That's perfectly fine to do it that way. Anyone that say's otherwise if full of it.

I personally still do the old school way, just because I don't feel like buying yet another tool.


----------



## motechsc (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a recent convert to pumping it out the dipstick. Love it- works great. I get just as much out that way as I did through the drain plug. Plus it's quicker and safer since you don't have to get the car up on ramps.


----------



## vaca (Oct 18, 2016)

larrylinda said:


> what is the general thought about using oil extraction units that use the dip-stick to change oil,{ wv 2.0 tsi motor}I think that purists will not condone this behavior, I understand, but with the oil filter on top of the motor and the dipstick near, why-not? maybe after 50k mi. do the drain plug thing.
> 
> larry


I used an oil extractor to change oil on my 2016 Passat 1.8t and it worked great. 

I vacuumed out a little more than 6 quarts, then to check it, I pulled the drain plug, and was pleasantly surprised that only a tiny bit (an ounce or 2 or 3 at most) of oil came out. 

That means that virtually all of the oil was changed using the vacuum extractor, so from now on, I'll just use that to change oil and leave the drain plug in place.

Note, that I also do same thing with my BMW 530i.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Must be an older BMW because most of the new ones do not have a dipstick


----------



## ottomaddick (Jan 17, 2012)

*Oil Extraction*

Late to this thread as I haven't really been visiting this site lately. Of course, by now you have obtained enough information about oil extraction and my 3 cents will be abundantly unhelpful. Having said that...
I have an 06 Golf GLS Tdi. It has been my daily driver since purchased new in Aug 06. I grew tired of ramping it and draining oil. I was changing oil about every three months due to my commuting habits. I started using the oil extractor I used for my boat engine. It sucked, literally. It sucked nearly all of the oil out. As many have already indicated, it's fine. I have 300000 on the car now and it runs like well oiled machine. Enough with the puns. I have only replaced the turbo at 155000 miles (dealership screw up) but otherwise the engine is original and stock.


----------

